# New from St. Louis



## viciousalice (Mar 9, 2012)

I live in St. Louis and we breed dwarf and syrian hamsters,gerbils, rats and mice. Originally the mice were meant to be only feeders for our snakes, but I have grown fond of them and I'd like to breed them as pets as well. I hope to learn plenty from this board about proper care anx husbandry and other reptile keepers ideas and opinions on humanely dispatching, as I do not feed live at all. I am also looking for nude mice strictly bred for pets. I breed nude rats and syrian hamsters as well and am aware of their special care. : )


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome to FMB!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi there! ^ ^
This forum is wonderfully full of information and awesome people.
I'm sure you'll feel right at home.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!
Im near St. Louis.
What colors and coat types do you currently have?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi....
Don't be too vicious with us Alice


----------



## viciousalice (Mar 9, 2012)

I know I have a black tan doe and a chocolate tan doe... a pew buck who came from a lab. Theres a blue merel doe 3 calico type does and a buck calico. A long hair broken black doe. I'll check when I get home, and pics : D.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi! I'm in NW Arkansas, not terribly far from you. It sounds like you've got a real mix of mice, and interesting ones for a feeder breeder. Where did you get your stock?

When you say calico, I assume you mean pied brindle (orange with brown bits, and maybe white spots?). That's much more common here than tricolor, which could also easily be called calico, or Mobr brindle, which is sex-linked.


----------



## viciousalice (Mar 9, 2012)

They are pied brindle. I have seen the calico and they are stunning! I really want to get some nudies. 
I got my stock from a couple different pet stores and a couple other feeder breeders. I'd love to get some stock from breeders and start with 2 types that are interchangeable so I can learn the right way. This is what i did with the syrian hamsters and it worked out well!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cant wait for pics!
I love merles


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello!!!


----------



## viciousalice (Mar 9, 2012)

Picas have been taken just need to create thread... got dragged out to the barso will have to wait till later!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

If you have any merles,etc for sale in the near future, please let me know.Im trying to rebuild my stock


----------



## viciousalice (Mar 9, 2012)

Got pics, will have to wait a few for posting. Got dragged to the bar!


----------



## viciousalice (Mar 9, 2012)

Pics have been posted in new and existing mice!!


----------

